# Squirrels were moving today



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Took my youngest son out mid day today. Squirrels were really moving around between noon and 2:30. He probably shot 7 or 8 times but unfortunately no “thunk” of a squirrel hitting the ground ever followed. Needs a little work on the marksmanship, but still made for a fun afternoon together.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

CoonDawg92 said:


> Took my youngest son out mid day today. Squirrels were really moving around between noon and 2:30. He probably shot 7 or 8 times but unfortunately no “thunk” of a squirrel hitting the ground ever followed. Needs a little work on the marksmanship, but still made for a fun afternoon together.


Does he use a 22 with a scope or a shotgun?..get him dialed in with that scope...he'll be doing headshots before long.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

20 gauge shotgun. He was plenty close for several of the shots. But as the leaves start coming down may have to get him some practice with the 22.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Have you patterned the gun, seemed like an awful hit percentage ?


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Have not patterned the gun, probably worth doing. Have been working out of town a lot but should be back in the area for a while now and able to focus on the outdoor activities more.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Went out right before dark for a neighbor to add to his squirrel, saw 2 got 1 and it was loaded with warbels.....never saw so many , but then its been years since i have hunted squirrels, they do need thinned out bad at my place , but once deer season starts I usually won't and haven't ever in 15 years , couple need dead that visit the cabin porch


----------

